# Something I have noticed with BOB's



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Does your BOB need to go on a diet?? 
Strange intro I know but a lot of people (I was guilty also) don't have a BOB they have their house in a bag.  I being somewhat obsessive compulsive tend to go through my bag(s) every few days when I would find something I think might fit in my kit better, bought some new do-dad or just because I felt like I needed to. I started to question "what I really needed" and started to think in those terms each time I would dive in to it. Now first let me give some back ground on what I needed it to do. Planning on worst case of having to walk to friends (about 30 miles as the crow flies) about two days more or less depending on what is going on. So what gear do I need to do this with some basic comforts like shelter, water, some food, etc.... Keeping this in mind I managed to reduce my kit by 50% in both weight and volume, going from a full sized backpack with bed roll on the bottom (weighing 35#) to a old Maxpedition butt pack on H suspenders/belt with a small bed roll on top (weighing 15#)! 
After much rambling around my point is look at what you NEED in it to accomplish your goal plus a little extra"just in case" an think in those terms each time and you might be able shed some weight from your pack.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh sure, now you tell me. My BOB was just about complete.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Oh sure, now you tell me. My BOB was just about complete.


And I can use it as a floatation device too.... :2thumb:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Unless you're planning on getting lost and want a search plane to spot you from miles away, I would at least camo that "backpack", Sentry18. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Tim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I camo it how will DHS find and rescue me? :teehee:


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Sentry18 what is that thing?? 
I suppose the short of my post is what do you need your bag to do for you?
Is it a BOB to get you from point A to point B?
Or is it what some call an INCH bag (i'm never coming home) for survival for an indefinite period with only what you can carry?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, since _while I'm sitting here right now_ don't know the exact reason why I'm going to bug-out, my bags (note plural) could go on a diet but I'm not going to do it.

I'd rather have all the gear I need packed up then trim if necessary at the bug-out time (time permitting) or during the actual bug-out.

What's the cause?
What's the duration?
What's the weather?
What's the route?
What's the destination?
What's the mode of transportation?
What's the human threat?
...

Once those are known, I grab the appropriate bags.

Let's say there's going to be a local flood. Do you need gas masks or body armor? Unlikely. Leave that stuff home. Tent and sleeping bags? Doubtful as it's a local event so leave that bag behind. Grab your 3-day bag, valuables, pets (with their gear), hop in the truck and go stay at a hotel 30 miles away.

You get the idea. Have your gear packed and ready to go but have it compartmentalized so you know what to grab or leave behind for the particular situation.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

-JohnD- said:


> Sentry18 what is that thing??


It's actually a complete kayak with paddles in a backpack.

http://apaddleinmypack.wordpress.com/


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> It's actually a complete kayak with paddles in a backpack.
> 
> http://apaddleinmypack.wordpress.com/


Hummm, so I guess I was right.. It is a floatation device artydance:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> It's actually a complete kayak with paddles in a backpack. http://apaddleinmypack.wordpress.com/


I really do not think that is a good idea. It's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I really do not think that is a good idea. It's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.


Then I can only presume that Obama came up with it.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Kayaks that fold up or can be packaged in some fashion have been around since at least the 1960s. Somebody uses them.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought a deer cart. Why carry anything but weapons? Disassembled it's only 20"x22"x6", easy to put together, can carry 400lbs over rough ground.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought that was California camouflage. GB


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My BOB is actually a INCH bag and no dieting in fact I still have a few things I wanna add to it. If when I have to grab it and go and I KNOW I don't need some of the weight and the speed is more important than preserving my goods then I can ditch, stash, abandone some stuff THEN but if I grab it and then I find I will never be able to return I will have the maximum of goods to help me survive and make a new start. I really really really hope the truck is able to get me to one of the safe (hopefuly) locations if not it's gonna be a long hard haul but I will have what I need for us to do so in acceptable if not comfortable condition.


----------



## 1911_Marine (Jan 20, 2013)

If you have not read "The Soldier's Load and the Mobility of a Nation" you should consider it. Required reading in the Marine Corps and filled with lessons learned from combat and military training. Just a thought after reading this thread.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

1911_Marine said:


> If you have not read "The Soldier's Load and the Mobility of a Nation" you should consider it. Required reading in the Marine Corps and filled with lessons learned from combat and military training. Just a thought after reading this thread.


Way you talked it up thought that book would be every darned place but only one listing on ebay and they seem to think its worth 55 dolars. Amozon only has used books and its not on kindle at all. looks like it will be a while before I get to read that.


----------

